
Bitmap indexes in Go: unbelievable search speed - nnx
https://badootech.badoo.com/bitmap-indexes-in-go-unbelievable-search-speed-bb4a6b00851
======
karmakaze
Good intro to go assembly and using it to write avx2 code.

